
The unfairness of the US presidential election system - mrb
http://blog.zorinaq.com/unfairness-of-us-elections/
======
gozur88
The electoral college is the way it is because the smaller states would never
have joined the union at all without some protection from being ignored in the
political process, something that still happens to a large extent.

And you don't really understand the 3/5ths compromise.

~~~
timeal
His point is that the 3/5th compromise doesn't count people equally, like
today where all votes aren't equal.

~~~
gozur88
It didn't count them equally because they weren't allowed to vote. Let's say
you had a state with one voter and 9,999,999 people who couldn't vote. Should
that guy have the voting power of ten million people?

~~~
timeal
That guy shouldn't. But do you realize that this flaw exists in today's
presidential election system?

If in the entire state of California, only 1 voter casts his ballot and the
millions of other don't vote or can't vote, then this single ballot would
decide all 55 electoral votes of California.

~~~
gozur88
That's true. The difference is on a percentage basis the people who can't vote
today are a tiny percentage of the population. In the antebellum South that
wasn't the case.

